

Greasemonkey script to open Hacker News links on new tabs. - chanux

I really like if HN opens it's link in a new tab. It'll be very convenient. But unfortunately Hn doesn't do that (May be it's just me :) ). However I found it hard to press ctrl button whenever I click an HN link. So I wrote this tiny Greasemonkey script and here I share it with you.<p>http://flauntee.com/chanux/HNinNewTabs.user.js<p>Hope you guys will discuss the matter here and judge whether it's necessary to open HN links in new tabs or not.
======
karl11
Awesome, I usually middle-click so its no hassle, but when I'm without a mouse
on my laptop, this will be great to have.

~~~
anotherjesse
If you hold down ctrl when you click or hit return it will open in a new tab.

If you hold shown shift when you click or hit return it will open in a new
window.

For completeness but not useful very often: hold down alt (then click or
return) to download the linked item

------
karl11
Just a problem I found - it doesn't limit the new tabs to article links. So if
I click to view my profile, then click to see what articles I've saved, it
opens a bunch of new tabs when I only really want one. Does the same thing
when I click on comments.

------
tokenadult
Thank you. When I want to open on a new tab, I simply right click (I browse
with Firefox and use a two-button pointing device) and use the context menu to
choose "open in new tab." But other users will appreciate your script, I
expect, so thanks for the contribution to the community.

~~~
chanux
Well you can save clicks by control+clicking to open links in a new tab. And
use this script to just click on link to open in new a tab :D .

~~~
tutwabee
I find using key modifiers for mouse actions awkward sometimes.

Middle clicking or clicking both buttons simultaneously also opens links in
new tabs.

